# One Who is Blessed



## JazzByChas

How would you say this name (in Romanized characters) in Chinese?

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## Martindehk

What do you mean?

It sounds like biblical language.


----------



## JazzByChas

It is not necessarily biblical...I was just wanting a translation.

It could be "One Who is Blessed" or
"Blessed One"

Either way.

Thanks.


----------



## Kwunlam

JazzByChas said:


> It is not necessarily biblical...I was just wanting a translation.
> 
> It could be "One Who is Blessed" or
> "Blessed One"



But if you just present the pinyin (romanised transliteration), it is not guaranteed that people would intuitively know what you mean. 

有福的人 you3 fu2 de ren2  [man who is with blessing]
蒙福的人meng2 fu2 de ren2 [man who _is _bless_ed_ (perhaps by some agent, God for example)]


----------



## palomnik

The concept of "bless" or "to be blessed" has a lot of overtones in Western cultures that translate rather cumbersomely into Chinese, Chas.  Kwunlam's translations, while they're fine in one sense, tend to have a latent sense implying "lucky."

It would really help if you could tell us more about what the context is on this - what are you trying to say, and maybe more important, who are you trying to say it to.


----------



## Kwunlam

palomnik said:


> The concept of "bless" or "to be blessed" has a lot of overtones in Western cultures that translate rather cumbersomely into Chinese, Chas.  Kwunlam's translations, while they're fine in one sense, tend to have a latent sense implying "lucky."
> 
> It would really help if you could tell us more about what the context is on this - what are you trying to say, and maybe more important, who are you trying to say it to.



Yes, thank you for explaining the issue. What I have did in my attempted translation is to retain and render the Western overtunes of "blessing". 


If we want to say something like eudaimonia, well-being, we can say 幸福的人 "Xing4fu2 de ren2" or some similar words. This has nothing to do with "to bless" or "to be blessed".


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, in truth I am trying to come up with the mandarin name of a young woman. Since Chinese names often mean something (more often than Western names), I was hoping for a (Romanized...I can't yet read Chinese characters) of a young woman who is blessed by God (of the Bible)



palomnik said:


> The concept of "bless" or "to be blessed" has a lot of overtones in Western cultures that translate rather cumbersomely into Chinese, Chas. Kwunlam's translations, while they're fine in one sense, tend to have a latent sense implying "lucky."
> 
> It would really help if you could tell us more about what the context is on this - what are you trying to say, and maybe more important, who are you trying to say it to.


----------



## huyi122

*W*ell, without the context, maybe "幸运儿" （xing yun er） is what you look for.

*I*f you want to name some girl , you could add "福","喜","吉" or "乐"into her name(*I'*m not good at names). . .
*B*ut as far as *I* know, Chinese girls wannawant to be beautiful, they don't care much about their luck or blessing things.


----------



## Kwunlam

huyi122 said:


> well, without the context , maybe "幸运儿" （xing yun er） is what you look for.
> 
> if you want to name some girl , you could add "福","喜","吉" or "乐"into her name(im not good at names). . .
> but as far as i know ,Chinese girls wanna be beautiful ,they don't care much about their luck or blessing things.




"幸运儿" (xing yun er) is means "lucky one". If JazzByChas expects a stronger sense of being blessed by God, then I am afraid "幸运" is not enough to convey that. 

By the way, may I ask what JazzByChas wants exactly? You are thinking of naming yourself or some other person with a good name? Naming is often a complicated issues, and there are quite a number of issues to take care of (for example, the names should not sound like a servant's name or a dog's name; and combinations of characters are not always so free, and some names would sound weird). I am also not good at it.

If you want to express "divinity", you can consider "天" (tian, "heaven") as part of the name. For male names, "天赐" ("heaven"-"endow"), "天恩"(heaven-grace) is such an example.


----------



## JazzByChas

No, I am thinking of naming a daughter, quite esteemed and much loved, who is blessed by God, i.e. "(Female) Blessed of God"


			
				Kwunlam said:
			
		

> By the way, may I ask what JazzByChas wants exactly? You are thinking of naming yourself or some other person with a good name? Naming is often a complicated issues, and there are quite a number of issues to take care of (for example, the names should not sound like a servant's name or a dog's name; and combinations of characters are not always so free, and some names would sound weird). I am also not good at it.


----------



## palomnik

The best I can think to offer is to quote the Bible (Matt. 5:6):

清 心 的 人 有 福 了 ， 因 为 他 们 必 得 见 神 .

_Blessed are the clean of heart, for they shall see God_. This uses 有 福 了 (you3 fu2 le) to mean "blessed"; roughly, it means "is/has become fortunate." 

有 福  (you3 fu2) alone would mean "having good fortune."  Is that any help?


----------



## kenken

Perhaps "天佑" which means "Heavenly blessed". 

Or, "天寵", "天愛" which sound more like girl's names. Both can mean "heavenly loved".


----------



## Flaminius

How about 慶祥之人 or 恵祥之人?  I am partial to 慶 after 積善之家必有余慶 (易経).


----------



## JazzByChas

This is probably fine.  However, I can't read the characters...would you mind transliterating them into Romanized characters, please?



kenken said:


> Perhaps "天佑" which means "Heavenly blessed".
> 
> Or, "天寵", "天愛" which sound more like girl's names. Both can mean "heavenly loved".


----------



## palomnik

天佑 - tian1 you4
天寵 - tian1 chong3
天愛 - tian1 ai4

As kenken says, all of these sound like, and actually are, personal names in Chinese. I kind of like the last one (天愛) myself, which sounds like you're a bit more seriously loved by heaven than the second one (天寵) does.


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, thanks, Palomnik and all the others who have contributed.  I appreciate your help!


----------

